# Audax Buffs



## Spartak (10 Dec 2015)

For anyone interested some very nice Buffs have been designed featuring the Audax logo. 

Here is the link to the YACF forum where further details & pics are available.....

https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94501.0


----------



## shouldbeinbed (10 Dec 2015)

Not ones made from 200 miles of material then


----------

